# September $100 Ideas.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/100-ideas---september-2018-naa-farm-journal-editors/


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not sure about the indicator light for block heater. Must really be hidden to not remember to unplug. I trip over the cord every time mine is plugged in.

On the other hand, I guess if you start the tractor in the dark and take off right away it would be easy to forget.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

About every block heater I've had all recommend unplugging it before starting&#8230;


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They got damaged regularly here, looped extension cord through door handle to stop that.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> They got damaged regularly here, looped extension cord through door handle to stop that.


 that's what we do


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> They got damaged regularly here, looped extension cord through door handle to stop that.


And you never have to check if light burned out, (along with no time spent installing light). Maybe it's me, but this is a much simpler solution.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats a block heater


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Whats a block heater


Well depends on location, seems here in the inter-city it's you might call a gun. :lol: :lol: At least in my neck of the woods, they say "I'm packing some heat", I think they use them to get rid of varmints (other government hand-out types even). Naturally, your area could be different. 

Larry


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Whats a block heater


That's slang for all the equipment/vehicles up here for half the year that are hybrids (electric/fuel). If you forget to "charge" up your motor at 30 below you ain't going nowhere fast????

You southerners have no idea on what you're missing out on. Froze in the low spots here the other morning already. ☃


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

woodland said:


> You southerners have no idea on what you're missing out on. Froze in the low spots here the other morning already. ☃


Some of us realize how nice winters are here comparatively speaking(hunt in the North occasionally) .....and this summer was pretty nice here....never hit triple digits, but got close(99°) a couple of times but not for extended periods. Did not get slammed with rain like some parts of the North. Yep, it has been a pretty good year so far....still have hurricane season to go though.

Regards, Mike


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> Some of us realize how nice winters are here comparatively speaking(hunt in the North occasionally) .....and this summer was pretty nice here....never hit triple digits, but got close(99°) a couple of times but not for extended periods. Did not get slammed with rain like some parts of the North. Yep, it has been a pretty good year so far....still have hurricane season to go though.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'll take a blizzard over a hurricane any day. Only thing remotely similar here to a hurricane would be a tornado and that's the only life threatening weather besides freezing to death of course. I still think this is paradise..........most of the time. ????


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hasn't been kind to us this year, like Mike, no triple digits but that's because the clouds obscured the big ball of fire every day for most of the evening hours of the day.....humidity has been off the charts tho, so 95 is oppressive. Haven't had three days in a row of no precept since June 5.....everyday is 60-70% chance, hard to pull the trigger with those type of forecasts. It's been a haymaking nightmare here.....


----------

